

This is how analog clocks should be. With a polar projection of the world. - tim_hutton
http://imgur.com/ilQdL1O

======
tim_hutton
More information:

Analog clocks have always annoyed me, so I decided to make my own. This is the
logical solution I think. There's only one hand, which moves round once a day
and shows where the sun is on the map. In the photo it is nearly 10pm in the
UK so the sun is over the Alaska timezone. The 6am-6pm line is your horizon,
so the top half is your daytime.

This one is for GMT/UTC - you'd need to rotate the map for different
timezones, to put your location at the top under the noon marker.

The map is an azimuthal equal-area projection, made with NASA's G.Projector:
[http://www.giss.nasa.gov/tools/gprojector/](http://www.giss.nasa.gov/tools/gprojector/)

I bought a 24-hour clock and simply inserted the printed map in place, after
removing the minute and second hands.﻿

Make your own!

~~~
bashinator
Is it really proper to call it an "analog" clock? That word makes me think
electronics, just not digital electronics. Maybe "mechanical" would be more
appropriate.

That said, very nice clock! It never occurred to me that you could indicate
the Sun's position that way.

